# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  نزار قباني .. قصائد مصورة

## mohammad qasaimeh

عيناكِ 






مجموعة قصائد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

القصيدة الدمشقية ... غناء أصالة 








خمس رسائل الى امي ....

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]شكرا لمرور الجميع.. و تم حذف جميع الردود .. كي يبقى نزار وحيداً !![/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

إني خيرتكِ فاختاري ....






احبك ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الديك ..!!






المهرولون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

راشيل ...

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لا تسألوني - فيروز 







متى ستعرف - نجاة الصغيرة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تلومني الدنيا - لطيفة

----------


## romio543

مشكووووور

----------


## ابو شيخون

مشكووووووووووووووووور
 :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة رائعة موضوع قيم جداً ومجهود يعانق عنان السماء 
مقتطفات مميزة و انتقاء أقل ما يقال عنه رائع وبالفعل تستحق أن تبقى منفرده لأنها في القمة 
الفكرة عجبتني مع احترامي لصاحبها بس رح شارك معك


بلقيس

----------


## دموع الغصون

إمرأة حمقاء - نزار قباني 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8QNp6pXnso&feature=related

الاستجواب - نزار قباني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إني عشقتكِ و اتخذت قراري 




دمشق  - نزار قباني 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

خمس رسائل إلى أمي / نزار قباني 




اليوم رحل أبي - نزار قباني

----------


## دموع الغصون

وعدتكِ - نزار قباني 






أتحبني و أنا ضريرة / نزار قباني

----------


## دموع الغصون

تسألني حبيبتي - نزار قباني 




محاولات لقتل إمرأة لا تقتل - نزار قباني

----------


## دموع الغصون

انتهت قهوتنا - نزار قباني

----------


## دموع الغصون

أكرهها

----------

